# BSOD error 0x00000050 help soon



## x11Creed (Sep 29, 2011)

OK, When ever i play SILENT HUNTER 4 (I know, I'm a sub buff) for prolonged times i get the BSOD error 0x00000050, I used system System Mechanic to clean my pc out. (Says no errors now) Still got the error, So here is the dump file and the msinfo32 in .txt format,

That should have all the info you guys need. Sorry if i skiped any details i'm in a rush and a bad mood. (BSOD'S) Just tell me if you need more.

Thank you,


----------



## x11Creed (Sep 29, 2011)

0 x Case Lighting	None
0 x iBUYPOWER Labs - Noise Reduction	None
0 x iBUYPOWER Labs - Internal Expansion	None
1 x Processor	Intel® Core™ i5-2400 Processor (4x 3.10GHz/6MB L3 Cache)
0 x iBUYPOWER PowerDrive	None
1 x Processor Cooling	Liquid CPU Cooling System [SOCKET-1155] - [Free Upgrade] Standard 120mm Fan
1 x Memory	4 GB [2 GB X2] DDR3-1600 Memory Module - Corsair or Major Brand
1 x Video Card	AMD Radeon HD 6790 - 1GB - Single Card
1 x Video Card Brand	Major Brand Powered by AMD or NVIDIA
1 x Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-Z68A-D3-B3
0 x Intel Smart Response Technology	None
1 x Motherboard USB / SATA Interface	Motherboard default USB / SATA Interface
1 x Power Supply	700 Watt -- Standard
1 x Primary Hard Drive	750 GB HARD DRIVE -- 32M Cache, 7200 RPM, 6.0Gb/s - Single Drive
0 x Data Hard Drive	None
1 x Optical Drive	24X Dual Format/Double Layer DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW Drive - Black
0 x 2nd Optical Drive	None
0 x Flash Media Reader / Writer	None
0 x Meter Display	None
0 x USB Expansion	None
1 x Sound Card	3D Premium Surround Sound Onboard
1 x Network Card	Killer Xeno Pro Gaming Network Card
1 x Operating System	Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium + Office Starter 2010 (Includes basic versions of Word and Excel) - 64-Bit
1 x Keyboard	iBUYPOWER USB Keyboard
1 x Mouse	iBUYPOWER Internet Mouse
0 x Monitor	None
0 x 2nd Monitor	None
1 x Speaker System	iBUYPOWER 2.1 Channel Stereo Super Bass Subwoofer Speaker System
0 x Headset	None
0 x Video Camera	None
0 x Case Engraving Service	None

More info


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Bugcheck on the lone dump = *0x50* = invalid memory referenced

Run hardware diags - 
- memtest86+ - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html

- HDD diags - start w/ SeaTools for DOS - 2nd link
- http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html
- http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html
- http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic7602.html

If those tests check out. . .

Run Driver Verifier - Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista (BSOD-related)

Driver Verifier needs to run 24 hours minimum or until it BSODs your system, whichever is less. Then . . .

Provide full system info - Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista

Also, run Speccy - http://www.filehippo.com/download_speccy
- "File" | "Publish Snapshot" | Paste URL into your next post 

At this time is appears that RAM or other hardware affecting RAM is the likely cause.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\092811-12324-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Sep 28 21:36:58.575 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:54.808
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiAgeWorkingSet+425 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  sh4.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!MiAgeWorkingSet+425
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffffaef`01cec04b 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02c7f4cf 00000000`00000005
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 05/02/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68A-D3-B3
MaxSpeed:     3100
CurrentSpeed: 3093
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  


  [/font]
```


----------



## x11Creed (Sep 29, 2011)

· Windows 7
· x64
· What was original installed OS on system
Windows 7
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)?
Pre-installed
· Age of system (hardware)
about a month
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS?
a month

· CPU
Intel® Core™ i5-2400 Processor (4x 3.10GHz/6MB L3 Cache)
· Video Card
AMD Radeon HD 6790 - 1GB
· MotherBoard
Gigabyte GA-Z68A-D3-B3
· Power Supply
unknown


· System Manufacturer 
IBUYPOWER
· Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom)

As i posted this i had about 2 BSOD, error 24 and 3B and the same two lastnight. here are their dump files


----------



## x11Creed (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok here are the verifier dumps, hope they help.


----------



## x11Creed (Sep 29, 2011)

specs
http://speccy.piriform.com/results/ASuV0onGpqWsCyTWlg7FG7t


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The VERIFIER_ENABLED dumps flagged Gigabyte Easy Saver - mobo power utility driver - 

```
[font=lucida console]gdrv.sys         Thu Mar 12 23:22:29 2009 (49B9D175)[/font]
```
Update needed - http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#gdrv.sys


Bugcheck *0x24* - refers to HDD.

Run HDD diags - 
- http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html
- http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html
- Drive diagnostic utilities compendium - TechSpot OpenBoards

Start w/ SeaTools for DOS - 2nd link.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


` 

BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\092911-18096-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Sep 29 17:50:44.939 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:48.172
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for gdrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for gdrv.sys
Probably caused by : gdrv.sys ( gdrv+1809 )
DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  GUI.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_f6_gdrv+1809
Bugcheck code 000000C4
Arguments 00000000`000000f6 00000000`00000120 fffffa80`0717a060 fffff880`083f6809
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 05/02/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68A-D3-B3
MaxSpeed:     3100
CurrentSpeed: 3093
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\092911-14055-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Sep 29 17:45:09.225 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:35.458
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for gdrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for gdrv.sys
Probably caused by : gdrv.sys ( gdrv+1809 )
DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  GUI.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_f6_gdrv+1809
Bugcheck code 000000C4
Arguments 00000000`000000f6 00000000`00000120 fffffa80`073fd060 fffff880`08230809
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 05/02/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68A-D3-B3
MaxSpeed:     3100
CurrentSpeed: 3093
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\092911-17316-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Sep 29 12:17:10.337 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:18.180
Probably caused by : fileinfo.sys ( fileinfo!FIStreamCreate+63 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_fileinfo!FIStreamCreate+63
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`02cd4b65 fffff880`0547d740 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 05/02/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68A-D3-B3
MaxSpeed:     3100
CurrentSpeed: 3093
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\092911-14258-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Sep 29 03:24:02.974 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:40.208
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!SleepInputIdle+4 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  AlarmClock.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_win32k!SleepInputIdle+4
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff960`000cbd6c fffff880`0375ee50 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 05/02/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68A-D3-B3
MaxSpeed:     3100
CurrentSpeed: 3093
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\092911-11871-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Sep 29 03:21:03.493 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:40.336
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!memcmp+10 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  aoltpsd3.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!memcmp+10
Bugcheck code 00000024
Arguments 00000000`001904fb fffff880`09c11b68 fffff880`09c113c0 fffff880`012335a0
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 05/02/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68A-D3-B3
MaxSpeed:     3100
CurrentSpeed: 3093
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\092911-12994-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Sep 29 03:17:31.361 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:06:41.205
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KeRemoveQueueEx+323 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  taskhost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!KeRemoveQueueEx+323
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`02cd6f93 fffff880`08d00eb0 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 05/02/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68A-D3-B3
MaxSpeed:     3100
CurrentSpeed: 3093
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## x11Creed (Sep 29, 2011)

I ran seatools, And nothing. and i had a crash with the code 0x00000050.
Want the dump? And i can't find how to update gdrv.sys (Gigabyte Easy Saver - mobo power utility driver)

Sorry for the delay, Me and my girlfriend went camping.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Bugcheck *0x50* = invalid memory referenced

*gdrv.sys* - http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/download-center.aspx


----------



## x11Creed (Sep 29, 2011)

So i ran windows memory diagnostics, And got nothing. Any ideas? i had a 0x050 bluesceen again.

I am sorry for the delay, I can start trying to fix this computer again now that i have time.

And man i searched http://www.gigabyte.com/support-down...ad-center.aspx
and can't find gdrv.sys, You know what program its a part of?


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Note that the Gigabyte power utility is one of those gimmick software items that comes with motherboards that are usually very poorly coded and provide next to no benefit. You are permitted - nay, recommended - to uninstall the software.


----------



## x11Creed (Sep 29, 2011)

I can't find Gigabyte power utility, On my computer, I mean what is it a part of?

Can someone check out these dumps, I think one of the issues are fixed, Just need these checked, So i know what to do next.

Ok i will uninstall all of the useless software like that.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Gigabyte Easy Saver is what it's called. In fact, most of the "Gigabyte" software you can remove, aside from any drivers.

You should be able to find it by typing "Programs and Features" in your Start Menu, then it should show up in the list mentioned, where you can uninstall it.


----------



## x11Creed (Sep 29, 2011)

Ummm, Where can i download/update windows installer? I tried removing the Gigabyte software in normal windows and it would not open the uninstaller, So i tried it in safe mode and it said i'm missing windows installer?

And i had a 0x01 error, I think i fixed the 0x050. Can you tell me what 0x01 is caused by?


----------



## x11Creed (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry for the double post, but Thank you guys for all the help, I'm never ordering IBUYPOWER again. 

Thank you for all the help.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

This isn't really an issue with IBUYPOWER. Gigabyte as well as other motherboard vendors love to dump on consumers cheesy gimmick software because simply making a good motherboard that does its job well isn't enough, it has to add extra features on it to make it look promising to buyers. Why, my newest motherboard came with software that, and I quote, "turns your iPhone into a motion device!" What? Really? Clearly that is what I was always wanting my computer to do with my (nonexistent) iPhone. So yes, it's just that bunch of bloatware that serves no purpose. You will find bloatware from any vendor, and the only way you can avoid it is with buying a PC from a small local PC joint in your area or making your own PC.

As for the Gigabyte Easy Saver, are you sure you're running an administrator account? You may not have permissions. There's also the possibility that the installer itself is broken. There are two ways to resolve this. First option is to simply install it again (available here as Easy Energy Saver) and then uninstall. Your other option is to manually uninstall, which is:

1. Search for _gdrv.sys_ in your _\Windows\System32_ directory. Delete it (or just in case, simply rename it to _gdrv.sysbak_ to disable it.
2. Run Autoruns. Look for entries with _Easy Energy Saver_ or _gdrv.sys_ in _Services_, _Drivers_ and _Logon_ tabs. Uncheck them (or if you're feeling lucky, delete them).
3. Restart your PC.
4. If things go awry afterwards, like you can't start Windows anymore, boot into Safe Mode and then rename _gdrv.sysbak_ back to _gdrv.sys_ and use Autoruns to recheck what you unchecked.


----------



## x11Creed (Sep 29, 2011)

So i "Think" I fixed the driver issue, But this bluescreen is a whole new one. Please look at this last dump for me.

My guess is that i need more RAM, I set my max virtual memory to 16 gigs.

they are still 0x050 errors.

I'm going to email Ibuypower costumer support the dumps, And see if they can help me as well.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Bugcheck = *0x50* = invalid memory referenced

ATI video named as probable cause.

```
[font=lucida console]
atikmdag.sys     Tue Apr 19 21:53:29 2011 (4DAE3C99)

ElRawDsk.sys     Sat Jul 26 13:59:09 2008 (488B65ED)[/font]
```
See if ATI driver updates available.

http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#atikmdag.sys 

I suggest removal of RawDisk for now.

http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#ElRawDsk.sys 


Update or remove this 2005 AOL driver - 

```
[font=lucida console]
wanatw64.sys     Mon Apr 11 18:07:10 2005 (425AF50E)[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#wanatw64.sys


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`

BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102211-15085-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Oct 22 21:10:22.485 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:53:45.328
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+a59f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  Oblivion.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_atikmpag+a59f
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments ffff8c80`03bd4c88 00000000`00000000 fffff880`042c959f 00000000`00000007
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 05/02/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68A-D3-B3
MaxSpeed:     3100
CurrentSpeed: 3093
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``  [/font]
```




```
[font=lucida console]
  

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102211-15085-01.dmp]

Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e08000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0304d670
Debug session time: Sat Oct 22 21:10:22.485 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:53:45.328
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {ffff8c8003bd4c88, 0, fffff880042c959f, 7}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys

Could not read faulting driver name
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+a59f )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!peb;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios 
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffff8c8003bd4c88, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff880042c959f, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000007, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


Could not read faulting driver name

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800030b7100
 ffff8c8003bd4c88 

FAULTING_IP: 
atikmpag+a59f
fffff880`042c959f 488b4008        mov     rax,qword ptr [rax+8]

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  7

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  Oblivion.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88009164ff0 -- (.trap 0xfffff88009164ff0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=ffff8c8003bd4c80 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff8a00aa3f448
rdx=000001dff8ead000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff880042c959f rsp=fffff88009165180 rbp=fffff8a00aa3d000
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000000004
r11=fffff8a00aa3d000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
atikmpag+0xa59f:
fffff880`042c959f 488b4008        mov     rax,qword ptr [rax+8] ds:1c00:ffff8c80`03bd4c88=????????????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002e2f347 to fffff80002e84c40

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`09164e88 fffff800`02e2f347 : 00000000`00000050 ffff8c80`03bd4c88 00000000`00000000 fffff880`09164ff0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`09164e90 fffff800`02e82d6e : 00000000`00000000 ffff8c80`03bd4c88 fffff8a0`08ee6500 fffff880`09165240 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x44711
fffff880`09164ff0 fffff880`042c959f : fffff880`09165240 fffff880`091652f0 fffff880`091652f0 fffffa80`06d5ae00 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`09165180 fffff880`09165240 : fffff880`091652f0 fffff880`091652f0 fffffa80`06d5ae00 00000000`00000001 : atikmpag+0xa59f
fffff880`09165188 fffff880`091652f0 : fffff880`091652f0 fffffa80`06d5ae00 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`038ea000 : 0xfffff880`09165240
fffff880`09165190 fffff880`091652f0 : fffffa80`06d5ae00 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`038ea000 fffffa80`06d5ae00 : 0xfffff880`091652f0
fffff880`09165198 fffffa80`06d5ae00 : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`038ea000 fffffa80`06d5ae00 fffff880`042c7dd0 : 0xfffff880`091652f0
fffff880`091651a0 00000000`00000001 : fffffa80`038ea000 fffffa80`06d5ae00 fffff880`042c7dd0 fffffa80`04eec700 : 0xfffffa80`06d5ae00
fffff880`091651a8 fffffa80`038ea000 : fffffa80`06d5ae00 fffff880`042c7dd0 fffffa80`04eec700 ffffffff`c000000d : 0x1
fffff880`091651b0 fffffa80`06d5ae00 : fffff880`042c7dd0 fffffa80`04eec700 ffffffff`c000000d fffff880`091652f0 : 0xfffffa80`038ea000
fffff880`091651b8 fffff880`042c7dd0 : fffffa80`04eec700 ffffffff`c000000d fffff880`091652f0 00000000`c0000001 : 0xfffffa80`06d5ae00
fffff880`091651c0 fffffa80`04eec700 : ffffffff`c000000d fffff880`091652f0 00000000`c0000001 fffff880`09165248 : atikmpag+0x8dd0
fffff880`091651c8 ffffffff`c000000d : fffff880`091652f0 00000000`c0000001 fffff880`09165248 fffff880`09165230 : 0xfffffa80`04eec700
fffff880`091651d0 fffff880`091652f0 : 00000000`c0000001 fffff880`09165248 fffff880`09165230 00000000`00000001 : 0xffffffff`c000000d
fffff880`091651d8 00000000`c0000001 : fffff880`09165248 fffff880`09165230 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`06412000 : 0xfffff880`091652f0
fffff880`091651e0 fffff880`09165248 : fffff880`09165230 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`06412000 00000000`00000002 : 0xc0000001
fffff880`091651e8 fffff880`09165230 : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`06412000 00000000`00000002 fffff8a0`08ee65f0 : 0xfffff880`09165248
fffff880`091651f0 00000000`00000001 : fffffa80`06412000 00000000`00000002 fffff8a0`08ee65f0 fffffa80`06d5ae00 : 0xfffff880`09165230
fffff880`091651f8 fffffa80`06412000 : 00000000`00000002 fffff8a0`08ee65f0 fffffa80`06d5ae00 fffff880`09165900 : 0x1
fffff880`09165200 00000000`00000002 : fffff8a0`08ee65f0 fffffa80`06d5ae00 fffff880`09165900 00000000`00000200 : 0xfffffa80`06412000
fffff880`09165208 fffff8a0`08ee65f0 : fffffa80`06d5ae00 fffff880`09165900 00000000`00000200 fffff880`02d1c281 : 0x2
fffff880`09165210 fffffa80`06d5ae00 : fffff880`09165900 00000000`00000200 fffff880`02d1c281 fffff880`04d23750 : 0xfffff8a0`08ee65f0
fffff880`09165218 fffff880`09165900 : 00000000`00000200 fffff880`02d1c281 fffff880`04d23750 00000000`00000200 : 0xfffffa80`06d5ae00
fffff880`09165220 00000000`00000200 : fffff880`02d1c281 fffff880`04d23750 00000000`00000200 fffff8a0`0aa3d000 : 0xfffff880`09165900
fffff880`09165228 fffff880`02d1c281 : fffff880`04d23750 00000000`00000200 fffff8a0`0aa3d000 00000000`00000000 : 0x200
fffff880`09165230 fffff880`02d1b773 : fffff8a0`00000001 fffff8a0`08ee65f0 fffff880`091658b0 00000000`00000003 : dxgkrnl!DXGCONTEXT::Render+0x5f9
fffff880`09165840 fffff960`0019ea1a : 00000000`133be6b0 fffffa80`03ed4060 00000000`133bfd20 00000000`7efa1000 : dxgkrnl!DxgkRender+0x3e7
fffff880`09165ab0 fffff800`02e83ed3 : fffffa80`03ed4060 00000000`00000348 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`03e8baa0 : win32k!NtGdiDdDDIRender+0x12
fffff880`09165ae0 00000000`73b3164a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`133be688 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x73b3164a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
atikmpag+a59f
fffff880`042c959f 488b4008        mov     rax,qword ptr [rax+8]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  atikmpag+a59f

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: atikmpag

IMAGE_NAME:  atikmpag.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4dae3558

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_atikmpag+a59f

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_atikmpag+a59f

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff6fb7dbed000 rbx=fffff6fb7db19000 rcx=0000000000000050
rdx=ffff8c8003bd4c88 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002e84c40 rsp=fffff88009164e88 rbp=fffff88009164f00
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=fffff88009164ff0 r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000000000000 r12=fffff6fb632000e8 r13=ffff8c8003bd4c88
r14=fffff88009164ff0 r15=0000000000000119
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02e84c40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`09164e90=0000000000000050
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`09164e88 fffff800`02e2f347 : 00000000`00000050 ffff8c80`03bd4c88 00000000`00000000 fffff880`09164ff0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`09164e90 fffff800`02e82d6e : 00000000`00000000 ffff8c80`03bd4c88 fffff8a0`08ee6500 fffff880`09165240 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x44711
fffff880`09164ff0 fffff880`042c959f : fffff880`09165240 fffff880`091652f0 fffff880`091652f0 fffffa80`06d5ae00 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`09164ff0)
fffff880`09165180 fffff880`09165240 : fffff880`091652f0 fffff880`091652f0 fffffa80`06d5ae00 00000000`00000001 : atikmpag+0xa59f
fffff880`09165188 fffff880`091652f0 : fffff880`091652f0 fffffa80`06d5ae00 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`038ea000 : 0xfffff880`09165240
fffff880`09165190 fffff880`091652f0 : fffffa80`06d5ae00 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`038ea000 fffffa80`06d5ae00 : 0xfffff880`091652f0
fffff880`09165198 fffffa80`06d5ae00 : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`038ea000 fffffa80`06d5ae00 fffff880`042c7dd0 : 0xfffff880`091652f0
fffff880`091651a0 00000000`00000001 : fffffa80`038ea000 fffffa80`06d5ae00 fffff880`042c7dd0 fffffa80`04eec700 : 0xfffffa80`06d5ae00
fffff880`091651a8 fffffa80`038ea000 : fffffa80`06d5ae00 fffff880`042c7dd0 fffffa80`04eec700 ffffffff`c000000d : 0x1
fffff880`091651b0 fffffa80`06d5ae00 : fffff880`042c7dd0 fffffa80`04eec700 ffffffff`c000000d fffff880`091652f0 : 0xfffffa80`038ea000
fffff880`091651b8 fffff880`042c7dd0 : fffffa80`04eec700 ffffffff`c000000d fffff880`091652f0 00000000`c0000001 : 0xfffffa80`06d5ae00
fffff880`091651c0 fffffa80`04eec700 : ffffffff`c000000d fffff880`091652f0 00000000`c0000001 fffff880`09165248 : atikmpag+0x8dd0
fffff880`091651c8 ffffffff`c000000d : fffff880`091652f0 00000000`c0000001 fffff880`09165248 fffff880`09165230 : 0xfffffa80`04eec700
fffff880`091651d0 fffff880`091652f0 : 00000000`c0000001 fffff880`09165248 fffff880`09165230 00000000`00000001 : 0xffffffff`c000000d
fffff880`091651d8 00000000`c0000001 : fffff880`09165248 fffff880`09165230 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`06412000 : 0xfffff880`091652f0
fffff880`091651e0 fffff880`09165248 : fffff880`09165230 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`06412000 00000000`00000002 : 0xc0000001
fffff880`091651e8 fffff880`09165230 : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`06412000 00000000`00000002 fffff8a0`08ee65f0 : 0xfffff880`09165248
fffff880`091651f0 00000000`00000001 : fffffa80`06412000 00000000`00000002 fffff8a0`08ee65f0 fffffa80`06d5ae00 : 0xfffff880`09165230
fffff880`091651f8 fffffa80`06412000 : 00000000`00000002 fffff8a0`08ee65f0 fffffa80`06d5ae00 fffff880`09165900 : 0x1
fffff880`09165200 00000000`00000002 : fffff8a0`08ee65f0 fffffa80`06d5ae00 fffff880`09165900 00000000`00000200 : 0xfffffa80`06412000
fffff880`09165208 fffff8a0`08ee65f0 : fffffa80`06d5ae00 fffff880`09165900 00000000`00000200 fffff880`02d1c281 : 0x2
fffff880`09165210 fffffa80`06d5ae00 : fffff880`09165900 00000000`00000200 fffff880`02d1c281 fffff880`04d23750 : 0xfffff8a0`08ee65f0
fffff880`09165218 fffff880`09165900 : 00000000`00000200 fffff880`02d1c281 fffff880`04d23750 00000000`00000200 : 0xfffffa80`06d5ae00
fffff880`09165220 00000000`00000200 : fffff880`02d1c281 fffff880`04d23750 00000000`00000200 fffff8a0`0aa3d000 : 0xfffff880`09165900
fffff880`09165228 fffff880`02d1c281 : fffff880`04d23750 00000000`00000200 fffff8a0`0aa3d000 00000000`00000000 : 0x200
fffff880`09165230 fffff880`02d1b773 : fffff8a0`00000001 fffff8a0`08ee65f0 fffff880`091658b0 00000000`00000003 : dxgkrnl!DXGCONTEXT::Render+0x5f9
fffff880`09165840 fffff960`0019ea1a : 00000000`133be6b0 fffffa80`03ed4060 00000000`133bfd20 00000000`7efa1000 : dxgkrnl!DxgkRender+0x3e7
fffff880`09165ab0 fffff800`02e83ed3 : fffffa80`03ed4060 00000000`00000348 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`03e8baa0 : win32k!NtGdiDdDDIRender+0x12
fffff880`09165ae0 00000000`73b3164a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`09165ae0)
00000000`133be688 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x73b3164a
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bb4000 fffff800`00bbe000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`02e08000 fffff800`033f1000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff800`033f1000 fffff800`0343a000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c10000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00c10000 fffff880`00c2a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00c2a000 fffff880`00c54000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00c54000 fffff880`00c5f000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00c86000 fffff880`00cd5000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`00cd5000 fffff880`00ce9000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00ce9000 fffff880`00d47000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d47000 fffff880`00d7a000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00d7a000 fffff880`00d8f000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00d8f000 fffff880`00da4000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00da4000 fffff880`00e00000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00ea4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ea4000 fffff880`00eb3000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00eb5000 fffff880`00f75000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00f75000 fffff880`00fcc000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00fcc000 fffff880`00fd5000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fd5000 fffff880`00fdf000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00fdf000 fffff880`00fec000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fec000 fffff880`00ff3000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00ff3000 fffff880`00ffc000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01022000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01022000 fffff880`010ab000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`010ab000 fffff880`010cb000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Wed Nov 17 07:02:04 2010 (4CE3C43C)
fffff880`010cb000 fffff880`01117000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01117000 fffff880`0112b000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0112b000 fffff880`01189000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`01189000 fffff880`011fb000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`01217000 fffff880`013ba000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`013ba000 fffff880`013d5000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`013d5000 fffff880`013e6000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013e6000 fffff880`013f0000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014b0000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`014b0000 fffff880`014c0000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`014c0000 fffff880`014c9000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`014c9000 fffff880`014d2000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`014d2000 fffff880`014dd000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`014dd000 fffff880`014ee000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`014f9000 fffff880`015ec000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`015ec000 fffff880`015f9000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0163a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`0163a000 fffff880`01650000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01650000 fffff880`01680000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01680000 fffff880`01695000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01695000 fffff880`016ad000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`016b6000 fffff880`016e0000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`016e0000 fffff880`016e9000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`016e9000 fffff880`016f0000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`016f0000 fffff880`016f9000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`016fb000 fffff880`018ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jun 20 23:33:55 2011 (4E001123)
fffff880`018ff000 fffff880`01949000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`01949000 fffff880`01995000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`01995000 fffff880`0199d000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0199d000 fffff880`019d7000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`019d7000 fffff880`019e9000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`019e9000 fffff880`019f2000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`019f2000 fffff880`01a00000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c24000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`02c24000 fffff880`02c35000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Tue Oct 19 19:33:43 2010 (4CBE2AD7)
fffff880`02c35000 fffff880`02c46000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`02c46000 fffff880`02c9c000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`02c9c000 fffff880`02cabf00   EtronXHCI EtronXHCI.sys Fri Feb 25 12:51:52 2011 (4D67EC38)
fffff880`02cac000 fffff880`02da0000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`02da0000 fffff880`02de6000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`02de6000 fffff880`02df2000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02df2000 fffff880`02dfe000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`02dfe000 fffff880`02dff480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a4e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`03a4e000 fffff880`03a72000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`03a8d000 fffff880`03b56000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`03b56000 fffff880`03b74000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`03b74000 fffff880`03b8c000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03b8c000 fffff880`03bb9000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04051000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`04051000 fffff880`0405d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`0405d000 fffff880`04068000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`04068000 fffff880`04072000   ElRawDsk ElRawDsk.sys Sat Jul 26 13:59:09 2008 (488B65ED)
fffff880`04072000 fffff880`04081000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`04081000 fffff880`0409f000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`0409f000 fffff880`040b0000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`040b0000 fffff880`040b8000   AppleCharger AppleCharger.sys Mon Jan 10 04:57:29 2011 (4D2AD809)
fffff880`040b8000 fffff880`040de000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`040f0000 fffff880`04135000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`04135000 fffff880`04140000   ws2ifsl  ws2ifsl.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:33 2009 (4A5BCCF9)
fffff880`04140000 fffff880`04149000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04149000 fffff880`0416f000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`0416f000 fffff880`0417e000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`0417e000 fffff880`0419b000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0419b000 fffff880`041b6000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`041b6000 fffff880`041ca000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`041ca000 fffff880`041e0000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`041e0000 fffff880`041ea000   Edge7x64 Edge7x64.sys Mon May 03 16:31:28 2010 (4BDF32A0)
fffff880`041ea000 fffff880`041ff000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04243000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`04243000 fffff880`04255000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`04255000 fffff880`042af000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`042af000 fffff880`042b8f80   EtronHub3 EtronHub3.sys Fri Feb 25 12:51:55 2011 (4D67EC3B)
fffff880`042bf000 fffff880`0430f000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Apr 19 21:22:32 2011 (4DAE3558)
fffff880`0430f000 fffff880`04325000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04325000 fffff880`04349000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04349000 fffff880`04378000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04378000 fffff880`04393000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04393000 fffff880`043b4000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`043b4000 fffff880`043ce000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`043ce000 fffff880`043da000   wanatw64 wanatw64.sys Mon Apr 11 18:07:10 2005 (425AF50E)
fffff880`043da000 fffff880`043e9000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`043e9000 fffff880`043f8000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04828000   Xeno7x64 Xeno7x64.sys Mon May 03 16:31:29 2010 (4BDF32A1)
fffff880`04828000 fffff880`04838000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`04838000 fffff880`04839f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`0483f000 fffff880`05173000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Apr 19 21:53:29 2011 (4DAE3C99)
fffff880`05173000 fffff880`051da000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Jan 13 06:57:19 2011 (4D2EE89F)
fffff880`051da000 fffff880`051f7000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`06821000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`0682f000 fffff880`0686c000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0686c000 fffff880`0688e000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0688e000 fffff880`06893200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`06894000 fffff880`069c6000   agrsm64  agrsm64.sys  Thu Aug 12 10:58:05 2010 (4C640BFD)
fffff880`069c6000 fffff880`069f1000   amp      amp.sys      Tue Jan 19 19:05:39 2010 (4B5648D3)
fffff880`06a00000 fffff880`06a0e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06a0e000 fffff880`06a1a000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06a1a000 fffff880`06a23000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06a23000 fffff880`06a36000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06a36000 fffff880`06a44000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`06a44000 fffff880`06a4f000   t_mouse  t_mouse.sys  Thu Apr 16 09:45:37 2009 (49E73681)
fffff880`06a4f000 fffff880`06a5d000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06a5d000 fffff880`06a76000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06a76000 fffff880`06a7e080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06a7f000 fffff880`06a8c000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`06a8c000 fffff880`06aa9000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`06aa9000 fffff880`06ab7000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`06ab7000 fffff880`06ac6000   modem    modem.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:10:48 2009 (4A5BCD08)
fffff880`06ac6000 fffff880`06ae9000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`06afb000 fffff880`06d96180   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Fri Feb 11 05:16:05 2011 (4D550C65)
fffff880`06d97000 fffff880`06dec000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:11 2010 (4CE79433)
fffff880`06dec000 fffff880`06df8000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0706e000 fffff880`071c8000   ampse    ampse.sys    Tue Jan 19 19:05:33 2010 (4B5648CD)
fffff880`071c8000 fffff880`071d2340   ioloHook64 ioloHook64.sys Thu Jan 07 10:14:06 2010 (4B45FA3E)
fffff880`071d3000 fffff880`071de000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`08000000 fffff880`08069000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`080c5000 fffff880`0816b000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0816b000 fffff880`08176000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`08176000 fffff880`081a7000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`081a7000 fffff880`081b9000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`08672000 fffff880`0870a000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff960`00010000 fffff960`00323000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Sep 05 23:02:50 2011 (4E658D5A)
fffff960`00450000 fffff960`0045a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00760000 fffff960`00787000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0870a000 fffff880`0877b000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`07068000 fffff880`071c2000   ampse.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0015A000
fffff880`01680000 fffff880`0168e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0168e000 fffff880`0169a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0169a000 fffff880`016a3000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`016a3000 fffff880`016b6000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00f75000 fffff880`00fcc000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`01022000 fffff880`010ab000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`0430f000 fffff880`04325000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`06894000 fffff880`069c6000   agrsm64  agrsm64.sys  Thu Aug 12 10:58:05 2010 (4C640BFD)
fffff880`00c54000 fffff880`00c5f000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`069c6000 fffff880`069f1000   amp      amp.sys      Tue Jan 19 19:05:39 2010 (4B5648D3)
fffff880`0706e000 fffff880`071c8000   ampse    ampse.sys    Tue Jan 19 19:05:33 2010 (4B5648CD)
fffff880`040b0000 fffff880`040b8000   AppleCharger AppleCharger.sys Mon Jan 10 04:57:29 2011 (4D2AD809)
fffff880`071d3000 fffff880`071de000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00ff3000 fffff880`00ffc000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c2a000 fffff880`00c54000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`010ab000 fffff880`010cb000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Wed Nov 17 07:02:04 2010 (4CE3C43C)
fffff880`0483f000 fffff880`05173000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Apr 19 21:53:29 2011 (4DAE3C99)
fffff880`042bf000 fffff880`0430f000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Apr 19 21:22:32 2011 (4DAE3558)
fffff880`016e9000 fffff880`016f0000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0409f000 fffff880`040b0000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03b56000 fffff880`03b74000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00760000 fffff960`00787000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff880`016b6000 fffff880`016e0000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00eb5000 fffff880`00f75000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01650000 fffff880`01680000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00ce9000 fffff880`00d47000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01189000 fffff880`011fb000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`04828000 fffff880`04838000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`06a00000 fffff880`06a0e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04081000 fffff880`0409f000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`04072000 fffff880`04081000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0163a000 fffff880`01650000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0686c000 fffff880`0688e000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06a1a000 fffff880`06a23000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06a0e000 fffff880`06a1a000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06a23000 fffff880`06a36000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06dec000 fffff880`06df8000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`02cac000 fffff880`02da0000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`02da0000 fffff880`02de6000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`041e0000 fffff880`041ea000   Edge7x64 Edge7x64.sys Mon May 03 16:31:28 2010 (4BDF32A0)
fffff880`04068000 fffff880`04072000   ElRawDsk ElRawDsk.sys Sat Jul 26 13:59:09 2008 (488B65ED)
fffff880`042af000 fffff880`042b8f80   EtronHub3 EtronHub3.sys Fri Feb 25 12:51:55 2011 (4D67EC3B)
fffff880`02c9c000 fffff880`02cabf00   EtronXHCI EtronXHCI.sys Fri Feb 25 12:51:52 2011 (4D67EC38)
fffff880`01117000 fffff880`0112b000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010cb000 fffff880`01117000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`013e6000 fffff880`013f0000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0163a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`018ff000 fffff880`01949000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`033f1000 fffff800`0343a000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c24000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`02c24000 fffff880`02c35000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Tue Oct 19 19:33:43 2010 (4CBE2AD7)
fffff880`06a5d000 fffff880`06a76000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06a76000 fffff880`06a7e080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06a4f000 fffff880`06a5d000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`03a8d000 fffff880`03b56000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`019e9000 fffff880`019f2000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`041ca000 fffff880`041e0000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`071c8000 fffff880`071d2340   ioloHook64 ioloHook64.sys Thu Jan 07 10:14:06 2010 (4B45FA3E)
fffff880`043da000 fffff880`043e9000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06aa9000 fffff880`06ab7000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bb4000 fffff800`00bbe000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04243000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`013ba000 fffff880`013d5000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`0688e000 fffff880`06893200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`01680000 fffff880`01695000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06ac6000 fffff880`06ae9000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c86000 fffff880`00cd5000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`06ab7000 fffff880`06ac6000   modem    modem.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:10:48 2009 (4A5BCD08)
fffff880`06a36000 fffff880`06a44000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`043e9000 fffff880`043f8000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06a7f000 fffff880`06a8c000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00c10000 fffff880`00c2a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`03b74000 fffff880`03b8c000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03b8c000 fffff880`03bb9000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a4e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`03a4e000 fffff880`03a72000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`014d2000 fffff880`014dd000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fd5000 fffff880`00fdf000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0112b000 fffff880`01189000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`0405d000 fffff880`04068000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`019d7000 fffff880`019e9000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014f9000 fffff880`015ec000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`02df2000 fffff880`02dfe000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04349000 fffff880`04378000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`041ea000 fffff880`041ff000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`0416f000 fffff880`0417e000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`040f0000 fffff880`04135000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`014dd000 fffff880`014ee000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`04051000 fffff880`0405d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02e08000 fffff800`033f1000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`01217000 fffff880`013ba000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`016e0000 fffff880`016e9000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`04149000 fffff880`0416f000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`051da000 fffff880`051f7000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00d7a000 fffff880`00d8f000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00d47000 fffff880`00d7a000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00fec000 fffff880`00ff3000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c10000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013d5000 fffff880`013e6000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`080c5000 fffff880`0816b000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0682f000 fffff880`0686c000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cd5000 fffff880`00ce9000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04325000 fffff880`04349000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04378000 fffff880`04393000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04393000 fffff880`043b4000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`043b4000 fffff880`043ce000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04051000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`016f0000 fffff880`016f9000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`014c0000 fffff880`014c9000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`014c9000 fffff880`014d2000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0199d000 fffff880`019d7000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01695000 fffff880`016ad000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05173000 fffff880`051da000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Jan 13 06:57:19 2011 (4D2EE89F)
fffff880`06afb000 fffff880`06d96180   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Fri Feb 11 05:16:05 2011 (4D550C65)
fffff880`0816b000 fffff880`08176000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`02de6000 fffff880`02df2000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0417e000 fffff880`0419b000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01995000 fffff880`0199d000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`08672000 fffff880`0870a000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`08000000 fffff880`08069000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`08176000 fffff880`081a7000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`02dfe000 fffff880`02dff480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`06a44000 fffff880`06a4f000   t_mouse  t_mouse.sys  Thu Apr 16 09:45:37 2009 (49E73681)
fffff880`016fb000 fffff880`018ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jun 20 23:33:55 2011 (4E001123)
fffff880`081a7000 fffff880`081b9000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`015ec000 fffff880`015f9000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01022000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`041b6000 fffff880`041ca000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00450000 fffff960`0045a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`040b8000 fffff880`040de000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`06d97000 fffff880`06dec000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:11 2010 (4CE79433)
fffff880`04243000 fffff880`04255000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`06a8c000 fffff880`06aa9000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`04838000 fffff880`04839f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`02c35000 fffff880`02c46000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`04255000 fffff880`042af000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`02c46000 fffff880`02c9c000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`00fdf000 fffff880`00fec000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`019f2000 fffff880`01a00000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014b0000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00d8f000 fffff880`00da4000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00da4000 fffff880`00e00000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01949000 fffff880`01995000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`0419b000 fffff880`041b6000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`043ce000 fffff880`043da000   wanatw64 wanatw64.sys Mon Apr 11 18:07:10 2005 (425AF50E)
fffff880`014b0000 fffff880`014c0000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00ea4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ea4000 fffff880`00eb3000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`04140000 fffff880`04149000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00010000 fffff960`00323000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Sep 05 23:02:50 2011 (4E658D5A)
fffff880`00fcc000 fffff880`00fd5000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`04135000 fffff880`04140000   ws2ifsl  ws2ifsl.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:33 2009 (4A5BCCF9)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`06821000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04828000   Xeno7x64 Xeno7x64.sys Mon May 03 16:31:29 2010 (4BDF32A1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0870a000 fffff880`0877b000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`07068000 fffff880`071c2000   ampse.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0015A000
fffff880`01680000 fffff880`0168e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0168e000 fffff880`0169a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0169a000 fffff880`016a3000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`016a3000 fffff880`016b6000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments ffff8c80`03bd4c88 00000000`00000000 fffff880`042c959f 00000000`00000007
PEB at 000000007efdf000
error 1 InitTypeRead( nt!_PEB at 000000007efdf000)...
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3093
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,14,0,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 2
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD 1400000000
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.4, DMIVersion 36, Size=1171]
BiosVendor = Award Software International, Inc.
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 05/02/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68A-D3-B3
SystemFamily =  
SystemVersion =  
SystemSKU =  
BaseBoardManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
BaseBoardProduct = Z68A-D3-B3
BaseBoardVersion = x.x
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3100
CurrentSpeed: 3093
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.4]
[DMI Version - 36]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 1171 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        Award Software International, Inc.
  BIOS Version                  F2
  BIOS Starting Address Segment e000
  BIOS Release Date             05/02/2011
  BIOS ROM Size                 400000
  BIOS Characteristics
       07: - PCI Supported
       09: - Plug and Play Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       19: - EDD Supported
       22: - 360KB Floppy Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           255
  BIOS Minor Revision           255
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  Z68A-D3-B3
  Version                        
  Serial Number                  
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                      
  Family                         
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 8 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product                       Z68A-D3-B3
  Version                       x.x
  Serial Number                  
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 17 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                        
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Bootup State                  Unknown
  Power Supply State            Unknown
  Thermal State                 Unknown
  Security Status               Unknown
  OEM Defined                   0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 35 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            Socket 1155
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              01h - Other
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel
  Processor ID                  a7060200fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2400 CPU
  Processor Voltage             8ah - 1.0V
  External Clock                100MHz
  Max Speed                     4000MHz
  Current Speed                 3200MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Socket 478
  L1 Cache Handle               000ah
  L2 Cache Handle               000bh
  L3 Cache Handle               [Not Present]
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Controller Information (Type 5) - Length 24 - Handle 0005h]
  Error Detecting Method        04h - 8-bit Parity
  Error Correcting Capability   04h - None 
  Supported Interleave          03h - One Way Interleave
  Current Interleave            03h - One Way Interleave
  Maximum Memory Module Size    0ah - 1024MB
  Supported Speeds              0001h - Other 
  Supported Memory Types        0001h - Other 
  Memory Module Voltage         5V 
  Number of Memory Slots        4
  Memory Slot Handle            0006h
  Memory Slot Handle            0007h
  Memory Slot Handle            0008h
  Memory Slot Handle            0009h
  Enabled Err Correcting Caps   04h - None 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            A0
  Bank Connections              1fh - 1
  Current Speed                 31ns
  Current Memory Type           0001h - Other 
  Installed Size                0bh - 2048 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0bh - 2048 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            A1
  Bank Connections              2fh - 2
  Current Speed                 47ns
  Current Memory Type           0001h - Other 
  Installed Size                0bh - 2048 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0bh - 2048 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0008h]
  Socket Designation            A2
  Bank Connections              3fh - 3
  Current Speed                 63ns
  Current Memory Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Installed Size                7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0009h]
  Socket Designation            A3
  Bank Connections              4fh - 4
  Current Speed                 79ns
  Current Memory Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Installed Size                7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 000ah]
  Socket Designation            Internal Cache
  Cache Configuration           0180h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0040h - 64K
  Installed Size                0040h - 64K
  Supported SRAM Type           0020h - Synchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0020h - Synchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unknown
  Associativity                 Unknown
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 000bh]
  Socket Designation            External Cache
  Cache Configuration           0181h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0800h - 2048K
  Installed Size                1800h - 6144K
  Supported SRAM Type           0020h - Synchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0020h - Synchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unknown
  Associativity                 Unknown
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 0019h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              33554432KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 001ah]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0019h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   2304 bits
  Data Width                    2252 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A0
  Bank Locator                  Bank0/1
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 001bh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0019h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   2304 bits
  Data Width                    2252 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A1
  Bank Locator                  Bank2/3
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 001ch]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0019h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A2
  Bank Locator                  Bank4/5
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 001dh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0019h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A3
  Bank Locator                  Bank6/7
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 001eh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                003fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           0019h
  Partition Width               01
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 001fh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                001fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          001ah
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001eh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0020h]
  Starting Address              00200000h
  Ending Address                003fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          001bh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001eh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0021h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Device Handle          001ch
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001eh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0022h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Device Handle          001dh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001eh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]






¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## x11Creed (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok, Raw Disk removed, Aol driver removed. Starting a download to update everything on my graphics card.

And will fixing this fix my 0x0A1 error and 0x0B3?


----------



## x11Creed (Sep 29, 2011)

OK ATI is fully updated, I will play something for a day or two and see if i get a bluescreen.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

There's no reason you should have virtual memory that large. It should be around 2 GBs if less even. The more RAM you have, the less size the paging file needs to be (though don't eliminate it completely, nor shrink it very small like 500 MB). Don't be fooled by the whole "1.5x RAM" algorithms and stuff you hear, those are ancient and served well for computers way back in the day, especially with the horrible memory management of Windows 95/98.

Did you take care of the Gigabyte Easy Saver as recommended?

Also, I did notice that for some reason your latest crashdump no longer mentions Driver Verifier as being active. Confirm that DV is on, and set it on again if not.


----------



## x11Creed (Sep 29, 2011)

So now i got a 0x07E error? Heres the dump i think. Because in who crashed it says nothing about a 7E, So i just got the latest crash and zipped it.

think i should put Raw Disk back? And where did it go? I forgot.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Can you please respond to my question from my previous post? Thanks.

Also, I notice you still don't have Driver Verifier enabled. Please ensure that you do so for future crashes.


----------



## x11Creed (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry i had my computer took apart, And i noticed something, My RAM sticks are put in two white ram slots and their are two open blue ones? Think switching their slots could fix the issue.

Also i ran windows memory diagnostic in extended mode and it said i had a hardware error, thats why i thought the RAM slots might be it.

And no i still have to reinstall them, I will do that now.

And here are the DV dumps.

And if theres any delays to my posts know its because of the computer took apart or bluescreens. Or work​


----------



## x11Creed (Sep 29, 2011)

So, Every time i try to reinstall easy saver from the disk i get, "Open driver failed' Device failed" and error like that when i start the disk.

Think removing Raw Disk did that?


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Are you sure you've had DV on? None of the crashes report it was on at the time.

The blue slots on most motherboards are the dual channel slots. They're the fastest memory slots available, so it's pretty recommended to use them up first unless they're messed up, in which case you'd need to replace the motherboard.

That error is pretty esoteric, but it probably just means you have to go the hard route and manually uninstall Easy Saver. I believe I posted instructions on how to do so in a previous post.

I'm not sure why you would want RawDisk. It's designed to give user mode applications direct access to secured files. Unless you have software that needs it (I can't see anything that would), you can keep it uninstalled.

You've been using Windows Memory Diagnostic. We highly recommend you use Memtest86+ from now on since it is far more accurate and thorough. However if Windows Memory Diagnostic is coming up with errors, then there's a hardware problem. You can go ahead and switch slots and check on Memtest86+. Do you remember how many errors were reported from Windows Memory Diagnostic? You can check details through instructions here.

Also, can you give us an HWInfo sensor log? Click "Sensors only" at startup and then start logging results, preferably one log for idle and another for high load (like running a game or benchmark). These problems may be caused by a bad power supply, but we can't verify without these logs.


----------



## x11Creed (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok, I will get right on all that, And i'm not sure why it said it was off, Its on.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

You can verify that it's on by opening it and clicking on "Display existing settings" if a list of drivers is present and there's checks that say "YES" then it's on. Probably doesn't matter, given that memory test showed up problems, so this is obviously a hardware and not a driver issue.


----------



## x11Creed (Sep 29, 2011)

So i switched the RAM slots and i think its fixed, But i got a 0x07e error can you tell me what they are caused by?

Heres the dump, I restarted DV, I think.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The dump was VERIFIER_ENABLED, but named a DirectX component driver, not a 3rd party driver.

Video or RAM failure is the likely cause.


x11Creed said:


> i got a 0x07e error can you tell me what they are caused by?


Bugcheck *0x7e* = thread threw an exception

The exception = *0xc0000005* = memory access violation

Test Video - http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/100356-video-card-stress-test-furmark.html?ltr=V

Run memtest86+ - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102811-12776-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Oct 28 16:24:17.493 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:40:02.727
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_DEVICE::RemoveCommitment+22 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_VRF_dxgmms1!VIDMM_DEVICE::RemoveCommitment+22
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff880`04828412 fffff880`0836f418 fffff880`0836ec70
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 05/02/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68A-D3-B3
MaxSpeed:     3100
CurrentSpeed: 3093
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  [/font]
```




```
[font=lucida console]
Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102811-12776-01.dmp]

Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e50000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03095670
Debug session time: Fri Oct 28 16:24:17.493 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:40:02.727
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff88004828412, fffff8800836f418, fffff8800836ec70}

Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_DEVICE::RemoveCommitment+22 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!peb;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios 
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Some common problems are exception code 0x80000003.  This means a hard
coded breakpoint or assertion was hit, but this system was booted
/NODEBUG.  This is not supposed to happen as developers should never have
hardcoded breakpoints in retail code, but ...
If this happens, make sure a debugger gets connected, and the
system is booted /DEBUG.  This will let us see why this breakpoint is
happening.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff88004828412, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff8800836f418, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff8800836ec70, Context Record Address

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
dxgmms1!VIDMM_DEVICE::RemoveCommitment+22
fffff880`04828412 8b4710          mov     eax,dword ptr [rdi+10h]

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff8800836f418 -- (.exr 0xfffff8800836f418)
ExceptionAddress: fffff88004828412 (dxgmms1!VIDMM_DEVICE::RemoveCommitment+0x0000000000000022)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: ffffffffffffffff
Attempt to read from address ffffffffffffffff

CONTEXT:  fffff8800836ec70 -- (.cxr 0xfffff8800836ec70)
rax=fffff8a00bd62850 rbx=fffffa80055ea000 rcx=fffff8a00bf73050
rdx=fffffa80054ccfc0 rsi=fffffa80054ccf70 rdi=ffff728005a291b0
rip=fffff88004828412 rsp=fffff8800836f658 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffffa80054ccf70  r9=fffff8a00bf73050 r10=fffff8a009401800
r11=fffff8a00909d9d0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=fffff8a00bd6e250 r15=fffff8a009b297b8
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010286
dxgmms1!VIDMM_DEVICE::RemoveCommitment+0x22:
fffff880`04828412 8b4710          mov     eax,dword ptr [rdi+10h] ds:002b:ffff7280`05a291c0=????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  ffffffffffffffff

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800030ff100
 ffffffffffffffff 

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
dxgmms1!VIDMM_DEVICE::RemoveCommitment+22
fffff880`04828412 8b4710          mov     eax,dword ptr [rdi+10h]

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff880048215c0 to fffff88004828412

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0836f658 fffff880`048215c0 : fffffa80`055ea000 fffff8a0`09401800 00000000`00000010 00000000`00010287 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_DEVICE::RemoveCommitment+0x22
fffff880`0836f660 fffff880`048326e7 : fffffa80`054ccf70 fffff8a0`09401800 fffffa80`05e67c80 fffff8a0`09b29790 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::NotifyAllocationEviction+0x38
fffff880`0836f690 fffff880`048240a5 : fffffa80`05a291b0 fffff880`0000000c 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`0245e370 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_SEGMENT::TrimAllProcesses+0x2bb
fffff880`0836f760 fffff880`0481fa8f : fffff8a0`0cf7c710 fffff8a0`0cf7c710 fffffa80`055ea000 fffffa80`05479390 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::AllocateResourceForPinnedAllocation+0x55
fffff880`0836f7e0 fffff880`0481f38f : fffff880`0836fb38 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0836fab0 fffff880`0836fb48 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ProcessDeferredCommand+0x19f
fffff880`0836f900 fffff880`04839231 : fffff8a0`02068860 0000007f`ffffffff fffffa80`055e3d50 fffffa80`055e5c28 : dxgmms1!VidMmiProcessSystemCommand+0x23
fffff880`0836f930 fffff880`048383bc : fffff880`0836fa90 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`055e5c20 00000000`00000001 : dxgmms1!VidSchiSubmitSystemCommand+0x39
fffff880`0836f960 fffff880`0480a77a : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`055e3d50 fffffa80`055e5c20 fffffa80`055e5c20 : dxgmms1!VidSchiSubmitQueueCommand+0x74
fffff880`0836f990 fffff880`0483a927 : fffffa80`055b4af0 fffffa80`055e2000 fffffa80`055e5c20 6d4d6956`0027e510 : dxgmms1!VidSchiSubmitQueueCommandDirect+0x1e6
fffff880`0836fa20 fffff880`0481f4b9 : fffffa80`00000001 fffffa80`059a5030 fffffa80`055ea000 fffff880`0836fb38 : dxgmms1!VidSchiSubmitCommandPacketToQueue+0x15f
fffff880`0836fa90 fffff880`0481f8dc : fffff880`0836fbf0 fffff8a0`0cf7c710 fffff880`0836fbf0 fffff8a0`0cf7c710 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::QueueSystemCommandAndWait+0xf9
fffff880`0836fb00 fffff880`0481afaa : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`055ea000 fffff8a0`020687d0 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::QueueDeferredCommandAndWait+0x4c
fffff880`0836fb70 fffff880`04801aa7 : fffff8a0`0cdd2ac0 fffff8a0`0027e510 fffff880`0836fce0 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::OpenOneAllocation+0x2da
fffff880`0836fc50 fffff880`05309469 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`08370120 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`0ca63dd0 : dxgmms1!VidMmOpenAllocation+0xeb
fffff880`0836fca0 fffff880`05302610 : fffff880`0836ff08 fffff8a0`00218500 fffff880`083700e0 fffff880`083700e0 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::CreateVidMmAllocations<_DXGK_ALLOCATIONINFO>+0x291
fffff880`0836fd30 fffff880`053042ef : fffff8a0`03f5a000 fffff880`08370390 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`03f5a000 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::CreateAllocation+0xca8
fffff880`08370330 fffff880`0530a9e0 : 00000000`00009000 fffff900`c1eb679c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::CreateStandardAllocation+0x367
fffff880`08370490 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!DxgkCddEnable+0x904


SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  dxgmms1!VIDMM_DEVICE::RemoveCommitment+22

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: dxgmms1

IMAGE_NAME:  dxgmms1.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4ce799c1

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff8800836ec70 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_VRF_dxgmms1!VIDMM_DEVICE::RemoveCommitment+22

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_VRF_dxgmms1!VIDMM_DEVICE::RemoveCommitment+22

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff8a00bd62850 rbx=fffffa80055ea000 rcx=fffff8a00bf73050
rdx=fffffa80054ccfc0 rsi=fffffa80054ccf70 rdi=ffff728005a291b0
rip=fffff88004828412 rsp=fffff8800836f658 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffffa80054ccf70  r9=fffff8a00bf73050 r10=fffff8a009401800
r11=fffff8a00909d9d0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=fffff8a00bd6e250 r15=fffff8a009b297b8
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010286
dxgmms1!VIDMM_DEVICE::RemoveCommitment+0x22:
fffff880`04828412 8b4710          mov     eax,dword ptr [rdi+10h] ds:002b:ffff7280`05a291c0=????????
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0836f658 fffff880`048215c0 : fffffa80`055ea000 fffff8a0`09401800 00000000`00000010 00000000`00010287 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_DEVICE::RemoveCommitment+0x22
fffff880`0836f660 fffff880`048326e7 : fffffa80`054ccf70 fffff8a0`09401800 fffffa80`05e67c80 fffff8a0`09b29790 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::NotifyAllocationEviction+0x38
fffff880`0836f690 fffff880`048240a5 : fffffa80`05a291b0 fffff880`0000000c 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`0245e370 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_SEGMENT::TrimAllProcesses+0x2bb
fffff880`0836f760 fffff880`0481fa8f : fffff8a0`0cf7c710 fffff8a0`0cf7c710 fffffa80`055ea000 fffffa80`05479390 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::AllocateResourceForPinnedAllocation+0x55
fffff880`0836f7e0 fffff880`0481f38f : fffff880`0836fb38 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0836fab0 fffff880`0836fb48 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ProcessDeferredCommand+0x19f
fffff880`0836f900 fffff880`04839231 : fffff8a0`02068860 0000007f`ffffffff fffffa80`055e3d50 fffffa80`055e5c28 : dxgmms1!VidMmiProcessSystemCommand+0x23
fffff880`0836f930 fffff880`048383bc : fffff880`0836fa90 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`055e5c20 00000000`00000001 : dxgmms1!VidSchiSubmitSystemCommand+0x39
fffff880`0836f960 fffff880`0480a77a : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`055e3d50 fffffa80`055e5c20 fffffa80`055e5c20 : dxgmms1!VidSchiSubmitQueueCommand+0x74
fffff880`0836f990 fffff880`0483a927 : fffffa80`055b4af0 fffffa80`055e2000 fffffa80`055e5c20 6d4d6956`0027e510 : dxgmms1!VidSchiSubmitQueueCommandDirect+0x1e6
fffff880`0836fa20 fffff880`0481f4b9 : fffffa80`00000001 fffffa80`059a5030 fffffa80`055ea000 fffff880`0836fb38 : dxgmms1!VidSchiSubmitCommandPacketToQueue+0x15f
fffff880`0836fa90 fffff880`0481f8dc : fffff880`0836fbf0 fffff8a0`0cf7c710 fffff880`0836fbf0 fffff8a0`0cf7c710 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::QueueSystemCommandAndWait+0xf9
fffff880`0836fb00 fffff880`0481afaa : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`055ea000 fffff8a0`020687d0 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::QueueDeferredCommandAndWait+0x4c
fffff880`0836fb70 fffff880`04801aa7 : fffff8a0`0cdd2ac0 fffff8a0`0027e510 fffff880`0836fce0 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::OpenOneAllocation+0x2da
fffff880`0836fc50 fffff880`05309469 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`08370120 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`0ca63dd0 : dxgmms1!VidMmOpenAllocation+0xeb
fffff880`0836fca0 fffff880`05302610 : fffff880`0836ff08 fffff8a0`00218500 fffff880`083700e0 fffff880`083700e0 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::CreateVidMmAllocations<_DXGK_ALLOCATIONINFO>+0x291
fffff880`0836fd30 fffff880`053042ef : fffff8a0`03f5a000 fffff880`08370390 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`03f5a000 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::CreateAllocation+0xca8
fffff880`08370330 fffff880`0530a9e0 : 00000000`00009000 fffff900`c1eb679c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::CreateStandardAllocation+0x367
fffff880`08370490 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!DxgkCddEnable+0x904
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00ba1000 fffff800`00bab000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`02e07000 fffff800`02e50000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff800`02e50000 fffff800`03439000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00cc3000 fffff880`00d12000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`00d12000 fffff880`00d26000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d26000 fffff880`00d84000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d84000 fffff880`00de0000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00e20000 fffff880`00ec4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ec4000 fffff880`00ed3000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00ed3000 fffff880`00f2a000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00f2a000 fffff880`00f33000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f33000 fffff880`00f3d000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f3d000 fffff880`00f70000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00f70000 fffff880`00f7d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00f7d000 fffff880`00f92000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f92000 fffff880`00fa7000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00fa7000 fffff880`00fae000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fae000 fffff880`00fbe000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00fbe000 fffff880`00fd8000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00fd8000 fffff880`00fe1000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01011000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`01011000 fffff880`01037000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`01037000 fffff880`0104d000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`01076000 fffff880`010a0000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`010a0000 fffff880`010ab000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`010ab000 fffff880`010f7000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`010f7000 fffff880`0110b000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0110b000 fffff880`01169000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`01169000 fffff880`011db000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`011db000 fffff880`011f9000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120a000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0120a000 fffff880`0122c000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01231000 fffff880`013d4000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`013d4000 fffff880`013ef000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`013ef000 fffff880`01400000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01411000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01411000 fffff880`0141e000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`0141e000 fffff880`0142d000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0142d000 fffff880`01520000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01520000 fffff880`01580000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01580000 fffff880`015ab000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`015ab000 fffff880`015d0000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`015d0000 fffff880`015e0000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`015e0000 fffff880`015e9000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015e9000 fffff880`015f2000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`015f2000 fffff880`015fd000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01630000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01666000 fffff880`01690000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`01692000 fffff880`01896000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jun 20 23:33:55 2011 (4E001123)
fffff880`01896000 fffff880`018e0000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`018e0000 fffff880`0192c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`0192c000 fffff880`01934000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01934000 fffff880`0196e000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`0196e000 fffff880`01980000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01980000 fffff880`01989000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01989000 fffff880`019c3000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`019c3000 fffff880`019d9000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`019d9000 fffff880`019e2000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`019e2000 fffff880`019e9000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`019e9000 fffff880`019f7000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`019f7000 fffff880`01a00000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c0f000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02c0f000 fffff880`02c2c000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`02c2c000 fffff880`02c47000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`02c47000 fffff880`02c5b000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`02c5b000 fffff880`02cac000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`02cac000 fffff880`02cb8000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`02cb8000 fffff880`02cc3000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`02cc3000 fffff880`02ccd000   HWiNFO64A HWiNFO64A.SYS Thu Sep 22 02:44:43 2011 (4E7AD95B)
fffff880`02ccd000 fffff880`02cd7000   ElRawDsk ElRawDsk.sys Sat Jul 26 13:59:09 2008 (488B65ED)
fffff880`02cd7000 fffff880`02ce6000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`02ce6000 fffff880`02cee000   AppleCharger AppleCharger.sys Mon Jan 10 04:57:29 2011 (4D2AD809)
fffff880`02cf4000 fffff880`02d7d000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`02d7d000 fffff880`02dc2000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`02dc2000 fffff880`02dcd000   ws2ifsl  ws2ifsl.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:33 2009 (4A5BCCF9)
fffff880`02dcd000 fffff880`02dd6000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02dd6000 fffff880`02dfc000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a0f000   modem    modem.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:10:48 2009 (4A5BCD08)
fffff880`03a0f000 fffff880`03a32000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`03a32000 fffff880`03a5d000   amp      amp.sys      Tue Jan 19 19:05:39 2010 (4B5648D3)
fffff880`03a5d000 fffff880`03a7e000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`03a7e000 fffff880`03a93000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03a93000 fffff880`03aab000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03ac5000 fffff880`03bf7000   agrsm64  agrsm64.sys  Thu Aug 12 10:58:05 2010 (4C640BFD)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04224000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04224000 fffff880`04230000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04230000 fffff880`0425f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`0425f000 fffff880`0427a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0427a000 fffff880`0429b000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0429b000 fffff880`042b5000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`042b9000 fffff880`0430a000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Thu Sep 08 12:52:41 2011 (4E68F2D9)
fffff880`0430a000 fffff880`04360000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`04360000 fffff880`043c7000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Jan 13 06:57:19 2011 (4D2EE89F)
fffff880`043c7000 fffff880`043dd000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`043dd000 fffff880`043e9000   wanatw64 wanatw64.sys Mon Apr 11 18:07:10 2005 (425AF50E)
fffff880`043e9000 fffff880`043f8000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`043f8000 fffff880`043f9480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04405200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04484000 fffff880`044c7000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`044c7000 fffff880`044d9000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`044d9000 fffff880`04533000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04533000 fffff880`0453cf80   EtronHub3 EtronHub3.sys Fri Feb 25 12:51:55 2011 (4D67EC3B)
fffff880`0453d000 fffff880`0453ef00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`0453f000 fffff880`04549000   Edge7x64 Edge7x64.sys Mon May 03 16:31:28 2010 (4BDF32A0)
fffff880`04549000 fffff880`0455e000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`0455e000 fffff880`0459c000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Tue Jun 07 06:34:39 2011 (4DEDFEBF)
fffff880`0459c000 fffff880`045d9000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`045d9000 fffff880`045fb000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04846000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`04846000 fffff880`0486a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`0486a000 fffff880`0487b000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Tue Oct 19 19:33:43 2010 (4CBE2AD7)
fffff880`0487b000 fffff880`0488c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`0488c000 fffff880`0489bf00   EtronXHCI EtronXHCI.sys Fri Feb 25 12:51:52 2011 (4D67EC38)
fffff880`0489c000 fffff880`048b9000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`048ba000 fffff880`052c8000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Thu Sep 08 13:26:08 2011 (4E68FAB0)
fffff880`052c8000 fffff880`053bc000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`053bc000 fffff880`053e4000   Xeno7x64 Xeno7x64.sys Mon May 03 16:31:29 2010 (4BDF32A1)
fffff880`053e4000 fffff880`053f0000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`053f0000 fffff880`05400000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`06a61000 fffff880`06cfc180   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Fri Feb 11 05:16:05 2011 (4D550C65)
fffff880`06cfd000 fffff880`06d09000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`06d09000 fffff880`06d17000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06d17000 fffff880`06d23000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06d23000 fffff880`06d2c000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06d2c000 fffff880`06d3f000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06d3f000 fffff880`06d4d000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`06d4d000 fffff880`06d58000   t_mouse  t_mouse.sys  Thu Apr 16 09:45:37 2009 (49E73681)
fffff880`06d58000 fffff880`06d66000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06d66000 fffff880`06d7f000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06d7f000 fffff880`06d87080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06d88000 fffff880`06d95000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`06d95000 fffff880`06db2000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`06db2000 fffff880`06dc0000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`07a3f000 fffff880`07b08000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`07b08000 fffff880`07b26000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`07b26000 fffff880`07b3e000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`07b3e000 fffff880`07b6b000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`07b6b000 fffff880`07bb9000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`07bb9000 fffff880`07bdd000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`08000000 fffff880`08055000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:11 2010 (4CE79433)
fffff880`08087000 fffff880`08092000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`0809f000 fffff880`081f9000   ampse    ampse.sys    Tue Jan 19 19:05:33 2010 (4B5648CD)
fffff880`08600000 fffff880`08669000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`086c5000 fffff880`0876b000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0876b000 fffff880`08776000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`08776000 fffff880`087a7000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`087a7000 fffff880`087b9000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`08895000 fffff880`0892d000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff960`00040000 fffff960`00353000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Sep 05 23:02:50 2011 (4E658D5A)
fffff960`005a0000 fffff960`005aa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00670000 fffff960`00697000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`08016000 fffff880`08087000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`0800b000 fffff880`08016000   ioloHook64.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08000000 fffff880`0800b000   ioloHook64.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0808c000 fffff880`081e6000   ampse.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0015A000
fffff880`01630000 fffff880`0163e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0163e000 fffff880`0164a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0164a000 fffff880`01653000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`01653000 fffff880`01666000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00ed3000 fffff880`00f2a000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`02cf4000 fffff880`02d7d000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`043c7000 fffff880`043dd000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03ac5000 fffff880`03bf7000   agrsm64  agrsm64.sys  Thu Aug 12 10:58:05 2010 (4C640BFD)
fffff880`010a0000 fffff880`010ab000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`03a32000 fffff880`03a5d000   amp      amp.sys      Tue Jan 19 19:05:39 2010 (4B5648D3)
fffff880`0809f000 fffff880`081f9000   ampse    ampse.sys    Tue Jan 19 19:05:33 2010 (4B5648CD)
fffff880`02ce6000 fffff880`02cee000   AppleCharger AppleCharger.sys Mon Jan 10 04:57:29 2011 (4D2AD809)
fffff880`08087000 fffff880`08092000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00fd8000 fffff880`00fe1000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01076000 fffff880`010a0000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`0455e000 fffff880`0459c000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Tue Jun 07 06:34:39 2011 (4DEDFEBF)
fffff880`048ba000 fffff880`052c8000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Thu Sep 08 13:26:08 2011 (4E68FAB0)
fffff880`042b9000 fffff880`0430a000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Thu Sep 08 12:52:41 2011 (4E68F2D9)
fffff880`019e2000 fffff880`019e9000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01011000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`07b08000 fffff880`07b26000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00670000 fffff960`00697000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff880`01666000 fffff880`01690000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01630000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00d26000 fffff880`00d84000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01169000 fffff880`011db000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`053f0000 fffff880`05400000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`06d09000 fffff880`06d17000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`011db000 fffff880`011f9000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`02cd7000 fffff880`02ce6000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`019c3000 fffff880`019d9000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`045d9000 fffff880`045fb000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06d23000 fffff880`06d2c000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06d17000 fffff880`06d23000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06d2c000 fffff880`06d3f000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06cfd000 fffff880`06d09000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`052c8000 fffff880`053bc000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04846000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`0453f000 fffff880`04549000   Edge7x64 Edge7x64.sys Mon May 03 16:31:28 2010 (4BDF32A0)
fffff880`02ccd000 fffff880`02cd7000   ElRawDsk ElRawDsk.sys Sat Jul 26 13:59:09 2008 (488B65ED)
fffff880`04533000 fffff880`0453cf80   EtronHub3 EtronHub3.sys Fri Feb 25 12:51:55 2011 (4D67EC3B)
fffff880`0488c000 fffff880`0489bf00   EtronXHCI EtronXHCI.sys Fri Feb 25 12:51:52 2011 (4D67EC38)
fffff880`010f7000 fffff880`0110b000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010ab000 fffff880`010f7000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120a000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01989000 fffff880`019c3000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01896000 fffff880`018e0000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`02e07000 fffff800`02e50000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`04846000 fffff880`0486a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`0486a000 fffff880`0487b000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Tue Oct 19 19:33:43 2010 (4CBE2AD7)
fffff880`06d66000 fffff880`06d7f000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06d7f000 fffff880`06d87080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06d58000 fffff880`06d66000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`07a3f000 fffff880`07b08000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`02cc3000 fffff880`02ccd000   HWiNFO64A HWiNFO64A.SYS Thu Sep 22 02:44:43 2011 (4E7AD95B)
fffff880`01980000 fffff880`01989000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01037000 fffff880`0104d000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`043e9000 fffff880`043f8000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06db2000 fffff880`06dc0000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00ba1000 fffff800`00bab000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`04484000 fffff880`044c7000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`013d4000 fffff880`013ef000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`01580000 fffff880`015ab000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04405200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`03a7e000 fffff880`03a93000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03a0f000 fffff880`03a32000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cc3000 fffff880`00d12000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a0f000   modem    modem.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:10:48 2009 (4A5BCD08)
fffff880`06d3f000 fffff880`06d4d000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0141e000 fffff880`0142d000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06d88000 fffff880`06d95000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00fbe000 fffff880`00fd8000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`07b26000 fffff880`07b3e000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`07b3e000 fffff880`07b6b000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`07b6b000 fffff880`07bb9000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`07bb9000 fffff880`07bdd000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`015f2000 fffff880`015fd000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f33000 fffff880`00f3d000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0110b000 fffff880`01169000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`02cb8000 fffff880`02cc3000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0196e000 fffff880`01980000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0142d000 fffff880`01520000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`04224000 fffff880`04230000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04230000 fffff880`0425f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04549000 fffff880`0455e000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c0f000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d7d000 fffff880`02dc2000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01520000 fffff880`01580000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01411000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02cac000 fffff880`02cb8000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02e50000 fffff800`03439000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`01231000 fffff880`013d4000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`019d9000 fffff880`019e2000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02dd6000 fffff880`02dfc000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`0489c000 fffff880`048b9000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00f7d000 fffff880`00f92000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f3d000 fffff880`00f70000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00fa7000 fffff880`00fae000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fae000 fffff880`00fbe000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013ef000 fffff880`01400000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`086c5000 fffff880`0876b000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0459c000 fffff880`045d9000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d12000 fffff880`00d26000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04224000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0425f000 fffff880`0427a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0427a000 fffff880`0429b000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0429b000 fffff880`042b5000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02c5b000 fffff880`02cac000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`019f7000 fffff880`01a00000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015e0000 fffff880`015e9000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015e9000 fffff880`015f2000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01934000 fffff880`0196e000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`03a93000 fffff880`03aab000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04360000 fffff880`043c7000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Jan 13 06:57:19 2011 (4D2EE89F)
fffff880`06a61000 fffff880`06cfc180   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Fri Feb 11 05:16:05 2011 (4D550C65)
fffff880`0876b000 fffff880`08776000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`053e4000 fffff880`053f0000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02c0f000 fffff880`02c2c000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0192c000 fffff880`01934000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`08895000 fffff880`0892d000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`08600000 fffff880`08669000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`08776000 fffff880`087a7000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`043f8000 fffff880`043f9480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`06d4d000 fffff880`06d58000   t_mouse  t_mouse.sys  Thu Apr 16 09:45:37 2009 (49E73681)
fffff880`01692000 fffff880`01896000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jun 20 23:33:55 2011 (4E001123)
fffff880`087a7000 fffff880`087b9000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`01411000 fffff880`0141e000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`0120a000 fffff880`0122c000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`02c47000 fffff880`02c5b000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`005a0000 fffff960`005aa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01011000 fffff880`01037000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`08000000 fffff880`08055000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:11 2010 (4CE79433)
fffff880`044c7000 fffff880`044d9000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`06d95000 fffff880`06db2000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`0453d000 fffff880`0453ef00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`0487b000 fffff880`0488c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`044d9000 fffff880`04533000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`0430a000 fffff880`04360000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`00f70000 fffff880`00f7d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`019e9000 fffff880`019f7000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`015ab000 fffff880`015d0000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00f92000 fffff880`00fa7000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00d84000 fffff880`00de0000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`018e0000 fffff880`0192c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`02c2c000 fffff880`02c47000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`043dd000 fffff880`043e9000   wanatw64 wanatw64.sys Mon Apr 11 18:07:10 2005 (425AF50E)
fffff880`015d0000 fffff880`015e0000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e20000 fffff880`00ec4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ec4000 fffff880`00ed3000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02dcd000 fffff880`02dd6000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00040000 fffff960`00353000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Sep 05 23:02:50 2011 (4E658D5A)
fffff880`00f2a000 fffff880`00f33000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`02dc2000 fffff880`02dcd000   ws2ifsl  ws2ifsl.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:33 2009 (4A5BCCF9)
fffff880`03a5d000 fffff880`03a7e000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`053bc000 fffff880`053e4000   Xeno7x64 Xeno7x64.sys Mon May 03 16:31:29 2010 (4BDF32A1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`08016000 fffff880`08087000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`0800b000 fffff880`08016000   ioloHook64.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08000000 fffff880`0800b000   ioloHook64.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0808c000 fffff880`081e6000   ampse.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0015A000
fffff880`01630000 fffff880`0163e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0163e000 fffff880`0164a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0164a000 fffff880`01653000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`01653000 fffff880`01666000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff880`04828412 fffff880`0836f418 fffff880`0836ec70
PEB at 000007fffffdb000
error 1 InitTypeRead( nt!_PEB at 000007fffffdb000)...
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3093
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,14,0,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 2
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD 1400000000
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.4, DMIVersion 36, Size=1171]
BiosVendor = Award Software International, Inc.
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 05/02/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68A-D3-B3
SystemFamily =  
SystemVersion =  
SystemSKU =  
BaseBoardManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
BaseBoardProduct = Z68A-D3-B3
BaseBoardVersion = x.x
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3100
CurrentSpeed: 3093
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.4]
[DMI Version - 36]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 1171 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        Award Software International, Inc.
  BIOS Version                  F2
  BIOS Starting Address Segment e000
  BIOS Release Date             05/02/2011
  BIOS ROM Size                 400000
  BIOS Characteristics
       07: - PCI Supported
       09: - Plug and Play Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       19: - EDD Supported
       22: - 360KB Floppy Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           255
  BIOS Minor Revision           255
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  Z68A-D3-B3
  Version                        
  Serial Number                  
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                      
  Family                         
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 8 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product                       Z68A-D3-B3
  Version                       x.x
  Serial Number                  
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 17 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                        
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Bootup State                  Unknown
  Power Supply State            Unknown
  Thermal State                 Unknown
  Security Status               Unknown
  OEM Defined                   0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 35 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            Socket 1155
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              01h - Other
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel
  Processor ID                  a7060200fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2400 CPU
  Processor Voltage             8ah - 1.0V
  External Clock                100MHz
  Max Speed                     4000MHz
  Current Speed                 3200MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Socket 478
  L1 Cache Handle               000ah
  L2 Cache Handle               000bh
  L3 Cache Handle               [Not Present]
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Controller Information (Type 5) - Length 24 - Handle 0005h]
  Error Detecting Method        04h - 8-bit Parity
  Error Correcting Capability   04h - None 
  Supported Interleave          03h - One Way Interleave
  Current Interleave            03h - One Way Interleave
  Maximum Memory Module Size    0ah - 1024MB
  Supported Speeds              0001h - Other 
  Supported Memory Types        0001h - Other 
  Memory Module Voltage         5V 
  Number of Memory Slots        4
  Memory Slot Handle            0006h
  Memory Slot Handle            0007h
  Memory Slot Handle            0008h
  Memory Slot Handle            0009h
  Enabled Err Correcting Caps   04h - None 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            A0
  Bank Connections              1fh - 1
  Current Speed                 31ns
  Current Memory Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Installed Size                7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            A1
  Bank Connections              2fh - 2
  Current Speed                 47ns
  Current Memory Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Installed Size                7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0008h]
  Socket Designation            A2
  Bank Connections              3fh - 3
  Current Speed                 63ns
  Current Memory Type           0001h - Other 
  Installed Size                0bh - 2048 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0bh - 2048 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0009h]
  Socket Designation            A3
  Bank Connections              4fh - 4
  Current Speed                 79ns
  Current Memory Type           0001h - Other 
  Installed Size                0bh - 2048 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0bh - 2048 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 000ah]
  Socket Designation            Internal Cache
  Cache Configuration           0180h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0040h - 64K
  Installed Size                0040h - 64K
  Supported SRAM Type           0020h - Synchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0020h - Synchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unknown
  Associativity                 Unknown
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 000bh]
  Socket Designation            External Cache
  Cache Configuration           0181h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0800h - 2048K
  Installed Size                1800h - 6144K
  Supported SRAM Type           0020h - Synchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0020h - Synchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unknown
  Associativity                 Unknown
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 0019h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              33554432KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 001ah]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0019h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A0
  Bank Locator                  Bank0/1
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 001bh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0019h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A1
  Bank Locator                  Bank2/3
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 001ch]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0019h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   2304 bits
  Data Width                    2252 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A2
  Bank Locator                  Bank4/5
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 001dh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0019h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   2304 bits
  Data Width                    2252 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A3
  Bank Locator                  Bank6/7
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 001eh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                003fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           0019h
  Partition Width               01
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 001fh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Device Handle          001ah
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001eh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0020h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Device Handle          001bh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001eh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0021h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                001fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          001ch
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001eh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0022h]
  Starting Address              00200000h
  Ending Address                003fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          001dh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001eh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

JC is most likely correct about this.

I've found corruption of a memory address in a CPU register in the latest crashdump you provided. As a matter of fact, now that I've noticed it in this crashdump, I've perused the previous crashdumps and recognize the same problem in those as well.

This can only happen unless the address given was bad (as in it got corrupted when stored in memory), or the CPU corrupted it while it was being held in its register during an operation. I perused the data and found that it was in fact given a bad address that was reserved in memory. That means you probably have memory problems, or voltage, heating or motherboard issues are causing the memory corruption.

Please provide us an HWInfo voltage/temp log. Click "Sensors only" at startup and then start logging results, preferably one log for idle and another for high load (like running a game or benchmark). This will help us discern if this is caused by temperature or voltage issues.

You may also wish to run Memtest86+. You mentioned you ran the Memory Diagnostics Test that comes with Windows, but that has been known to be inaccurate in many cases and is not nearly as thorough as Memtest86+. Run Memtest86+ for at _least_ 7 passes (usually just let it run overnight). 

Because this all involves DMA work with your video card, you may want to test the video card as well. MemtestG80/CL might work for your card. Also, on the UBCD there is a section called _Peripherals_. Under that is a _Video Memory Stress Test_. You may use that to test in addition.

*EDIT:*

Want to add that by looking a bit more on the data I found that this could end up being a CPU problem afterall. Make sure to run Prime95 on Large FFTs for at least 9 hours. You can find it on the UBCD as being named _Mersenne Prime Test_ under section _CPU_. Running it on UBCD ensures that nothing else will get in the way of it doing its work, in that you won't crash or anything while it's running (if you do crash, you got big hardware troubles).


----------

